# alpencross - diretissima



## noexen (4. Juli 2008)

heyho, ich fahre im august die achim zahn diretissima - sofern das wetter es zulässt. bis jetzt ist das ein 1 personen unterfangen, ich suche aber noch mitfahrer die lust haben sich fies zu quälen - denn meiner erfahrung (und kondi) nach ist es genau das. 

ich hab die route jetzt schon 3x gemacht, bin aber nur 1x (allein, mein mitfahrer hatte sich unterwegs verletzt) über den furkelferner gletscher gekommen, also die tour komplett gefahren.

das ist der grund weshalb ich die route nun noch einmal angehe - die gletscher befahrung/begehung war für mich einfach das überwältigenste bike erlebnis was ich je hatte. das ist nun schon paar jahre her...

beim 2. mal mussten wir (2er team) wegen unbegehbarkeit (sehr schlechtes wetter) drumrum, und beim 3. und letzten mal (3 leute) mussten wir wegen starken schneefall komplett aufgeben und den zug nach riva nehmen (es hatte über nacht satte 30cm neuschnee als wir am nächsten tag auf der schaubachhütte aufgewacht sind).

ich bin 27 und noch janz jut in form aber aufgrund von job nicht grade race ready - daher plane ich die tour definitiv NICHT in 4 tagen zu befahren - was meiner erfahrung nach auch nicht möglich ist wenn das wetter nicht jeden tag optimal ist was bei mir noch nie vorgekommen ist. 5 tage erscheinen mir realistisch - hab aber auch nichts gegen 6. das hängt sicher auch vom wetter und von euch? ab...

die route ist objektiv einfach hardcore und definitiv nix für leute die aus spass an der radelfreude ne alpentour machen, ich denke so wird jeder die tour beschreiben der sie schon mal gemacht hat.

das sehr gute technik pflicht ist ist überflüssig zu erwähnen, m.e.n. ist das 2x so wichtig wie die kondi.

bisschen mut gehört (zumindest für mich) an einigen stellen auch dazu.

wichtig zu erwähnen ist da vor allem eben die doppelseescharte, die bei schlechtem wetter schwer zu finden und wie ich finde ordentlich gefährlich ist - vor allem wenn man sie nicht findet und links davon passt wie wir es beim letzten mal getan haben. 

die routenbeschreibung (hab ich jetzt schnell der seracjoe website entnommen):

"Die erstmals 1998 vollständig befahrene Joe-Diretissima von Oberstdorf zum Gardasee über den Ortler ist sicher eine der extremsten Überquerungen der Ostalpen. Der Routenverlauf gleicht einem auf der Landkarte mit dem Lineal gezogenen Strich. Doch dieser Alpencross ist nichts für Warmduscher. Landschaftlich zwar überwältigend, doch hochalpin, gespickt mit kniffligen Trails und anstrengenden Schiebestücken, Eispassagen garantiert. Über die Lechtaler Alpen und durch das eisige Verwall-Herz peilen wir Ischgl an. Ehe es am Ortler ernst wird, bieten der Fimberpass und die Val d'Uina-Schluchtgalerie bekanntes Tourenglück. Die eineinhalb Kilometer hohe, eisbehängte Ortler Nordwand weist den Weg ins Suldental. Über zwei Kilometer Höhendifferenz müssen Biker aus dem Vinschgau zum 3123 Meter hohen Madritschjoch bewältigen. Ohne Schneegestapfe geht da oft nichts. Im Rücken die Nordwand der Königsspitze. Wirklich hart wird es aber erst in der Cevedalegruppe. Fast 800 Höhenmeter sind es zur über 3000 Meter hohen Furkelscharte, dem Tor zum Süden, ins Val di Sole. Bikegeschleppe unter der Zufallspitze. Zuletzt über ewiges Eis. Da muß man auch umkehren können, wenn die Verhältnisse schlecht sind. Stimmt aber alles, graben sich die Reifen in den Trail zur Cevedalehütte, hinterlässt die Diretissima Spuren in uns."


abfahrt in oberstdorf 

1. Etappe (Über die Allgäuer und Lechtaler Alpen) ab Fischen (761 m) entlang der Iller, Trettach und Sillach über den Schrofenpass (1687 m) ins Lechtal (1124 m), weiter über das Almajurjoch (2252 m) mit der Leutkirchner Hütte nach St. Anton (1286 m) und durchMoostal zur Darmstädter Hütte (2384 m), Abendessen und Übernachtung in Berghütte, 3200 Hm bergauf, 1600 Hm bergab und 80 km


2. Etappe (Durch das Herz des Verwalls und über die Silvretta ins Unterengadin) ab der Darmstädter Hütte (2384 m) über die Doppelseescharte (2786 m, objektiv sehr gefährlich  Steinschlag, Eis) nach Ischgl (1376 m) und durchs Fimbatal an der Heidelberger Hütte vorbei über den Fimbapass (2608 m) nach Sur En (1112 m, am jungen Inn), weiter durch die Uina-Schlucht über den Schlinigpass (2295 m) nach Italien zur Sesvennahütte (2256 m), Abendessen und Übernachtung in Berghütte, 3100 Hm bergauf, 3200 Hm bergab und 65 km, bei schlechten Verhältnissen geht es von der Konstanzer Hütte (1700 m) durchs Schönverwall und über die Heilbronner Hütte nach Ischgl, weiter auf der Originalroute, die Fahrleistungen dann 3300 Hm bergauf, 3200 Hm bergab und 80 km


3. Etappe (Am Cevedale über das Ortlermassiv) ab der Sesvennahütte (2256 m) in den Vinschgau (904 m) und durch das Suldental zur Schaubachhütte gegenüber Ortler, Zebru und Königsspitze, weiter über das Madritschjoch (3123 m) zur Zufallhütte (2265 m) und über die Fürkelescharte (3032 m, Gletscher) nach Dimaro im Val di Sole (767 m), Abendessen und Übernachtung in Gasthof, 3200 Hm bergauf, 4700 Hm bergab und 90 km


4. Etappe (Über die Brenta zum Gardasee) ab Dimaro (767 m) über den Campo Carlo Magno (1702 m) nach Madonna di Campiglio (1525 m) in der Brenta, über den Bärenpass (1836 m) ins Sarcatal (400 m) und über den Passo Ballino (763 m) nach Riva (66 m), 2000 Hm bergauf, 2700 Hm bergab und 90 km


wir haben bei 1. und 2. mal auf der darmstädter hütte übernachtet, jedes mal weil wir im ersten anlauf aufgrund schlechten wetters die scharte nicht gefunden haben oder diese unpassierbar war. beim 3. mal haben wir aufgrund der strapazen der linksumgehung der scharte in ischgl übernachtet (und noch mal extra in der schon erwähnten schaubachhütte) die DS scharte ist sozusagen mein persönliches skelett im klosett 

also wer lust hat  - mal hier posten. datum bin ich relativ variabel sollte mitte august sein und müsste etwa 2 wochen vorher fest stehen. würde mich freuen, allein ist doch immer ein bisschen ein sicherheitsrisiko mit bike.

ich hab die nötigen karten und denke das ich an vielen stellen gut den weg finden würde - vor allem im tal müsste ich wohl öfter mal nachsehen... 

ICH MÖCHTE NOCH MAL GANZ KLAR SAGEN DAS ICH NUR MIT LEUTEN  FAHRE DIE VOLLJÄHRIG SIND WEIL ICH DIE VERANTWORTUNG NICHT AUF MICH NEHMEN WILL WENN JEMAND VERUNGLÜCKT! DAS IST NE EXTREMTOUR UND DA KANN IMMER WAS PASSIEREN - JEDER IST FÜR SICH SELBST VERANTWORTLICH UND MUSS SELBST ENTSCHEIDEN WAS ER TUT  UND VOR ALLEM NICHT TUT. BITTE NUR LEUTE MIT GENERELLER ALPINERFAHRUNG! 


ich bin mit hardtail cc möhre unterwegs und kann das nur emfehlen da viel geschoben und getragen werden muss... wer ordentlich gebaut ist und sich das mit fully zutraut, ok... aber ich emfehle SO LEICHT WIE NUR MÖGLICH!  und überlege sogar mit starrgabel zu fahren, das nur noch als anmerkung.

ich plane danach mich noch paar tage am gardasee aufzuhalten, faul rumliegen, erfrischende kaltgetränke und riesenpizzen, evtl. mal ne kleine tour, wenn lust besteht.
hin und rückreise gemeinsam oder getrennt - je nach möglichkeit.


----------



## thof (5. Juli 2008)

In 4 Tagen die Diretissima mit HT und Starrgabel.  Wenn extrem, dann aber richtig: Wäre dabei, aber nur mit (Klick-)Sandalen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noexen (5. Juli 2008)

ist das ne meldung?  das ging ja überraschend schnell...
würde mich freuen, aber wie gesagt, ich glaub nicht das ich in der form bin das ding in 4 tagen abzureissen, von meinen erfahrungen bei den letzten diris ganz zu schweigen... nette website übrigens... ich hab gesehen ihr habt letztes jahr ne dolomiten rundfahrt(?) gemacht? die ist auch wirklich super oder? schaut aber kalt bei euch aus... 

ich glaub die sandalen lassen wir besser @t-home... sagen wir barfuss? dann bekommen wir auch nen artikel in der bike!


----------



## Jan 221ti (5. Juli 2008)

Sers,

ich hätte auch großes Interesse, das ist auch genau die Route, die ich schon fahren wollte.

Aber wenn schon dann mit Flip-Flops mit Cleat einsätzen 

Steht schon ein fester Termin fest?

Gruß       Jan


----------



## thof (5. Juli 2008)

Oh ich seh' schon, ihr macht ernst. Leider bin ich diese Saison schon verplant. Zahn macht sie auch nicht in vier Tagen. Ich dachte mal gelesen zu haben, dass er die Route aus dem Programm genommen hat (doch zu viele Risiken).  Hast Du paar Bilder/Berichte Deiner letzten "Diris"? Dolomiten waren übrigens Super, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## noexen (5. Juli 2008)

schade. und das war mir irgendwie klar das zahn die nicht in 4 tagen macht, ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert was das für ein konditier sein soll.

ICH HABE DIE ROUTE JETZT MAL RAUSGEKRAMT SO WIE ICH SIE FAHREN WOLLEN WÜRDE:


etappe 1:
50km 2050hm up und 600 down 
oberstdorf -> leutkircher hütte via schrofenpass 

etappe 2:
50km 2500hm up und 2500 down
leutkircher hütte -> heidelberger hütte via stanton, darmstädter hütte, doppelseescharte, ischgl

etappe 3:
35km 1600hm up und 1600 down
heidelberger hütte -> sesvennahütte via fimberpass, ramosch, val duina, uina schluchtengallerie, schlinigpass

etappe 4:
55km 2300hm up und 2000 down
sesvennahütte -> schaubachhütte via schlinig, glurns, lichtenberg, schartalpe, stilfs, gomagoi, suldental, skipiste hoch zur hütte 

etappe 5:
36km 1400hm up und 2500 down
schaubachhütte -> pejo via madritschjoch, zufallhütte, martellerhütte, furkelferner/la forcola, cevedalehütte, malga mare

etappe 6:
110km 2000hm up und 3400 down
pejo -> riva del garda via cogolo, cusiano, dimaro, madonna di c., lago di val di agola, passo bregn de lors, malga movlina, etc.etc., 
lomaso, passo del ballino


termin: wie gesagt, irgendwann mitte august. wir könnens auch gern konkret machen, bin bis jetzt noch variabel.


----------



## Deleted 123952 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe die Direttissima 2007 gemacht und kann mit ein paar Bildern der Schlüsselstellen dienen. 
Hier ein paar Hinweise aus meiner Erfahrung:
Die Verhältnisse waren insgesamt mittelmäßig, jeden Tag Regen und schlechte Sicht. Das erschwerte die Orientierung und war sehr kräftezehrend. 
Ohne Mitnahme entsprechender Bekleidung und Notfall-Ausrüstung ist das Unternehmen riskant. Man sollte sich auf Gegebenheiten, wie auf den Bildern ersichtlich, einstellen. 
Die Route ist von der Streckenführung stellenweise sehr schwierig, ein runout in vier Tagen kann sicher nur gelingen bei entsprechender Kondition, hervorragender Fahrtechnik und anhaltend stabilem Wetter. Ein gewisses Restrisiko bleibt immer aufgrund hoher objektiver Gefahren. Vorsicht insbesondere bei den Anstiegen zur Doppelseescharte und Furkelscharte! Das Gelände ist steil und mittlerweile weglos, bei Nebel ist eine Orientierung äußerst schwierig. Diese Wege werden auch von Bergwanderern kaum noch begangen. Grund: aufgrund des Klimawechsels hat sich die Permafrostgrenze in größere Höhen verschoben. 
Folge: die Böden werden locker, in steilem Gelände löst sich der Untergrund und die Hänge werden sehr instabil. Die beiden Scharten sind so steil, daß sich auch größere Steine lösen, besonders bei unvorsichtiger und eingeschränkter Bewegung, wie das beim Tragen eines Bikes unumgänglich ist! 
Tatsächlich sind die Verhältnisse mit denen vor zehn Jahren nicht zu vergleichen. Es besteht hohe Steinschlaggefahr! 
Mein Tip: Alpine Erfahrung ist ein Muß, Schnelligkeit an den steinschlaggefährdeten Passagen von Vorteil, die erforderliche alpine Ausrüstung sollte dabei sein, die Scharten früh am Morgen durchsteigen, nicht bei Nebel und/oder Regen! Sicher durchkommen zählt, Tempo ja -aber nicht auf Kosten der Sicherheit...
Alleingang ist riskant, mehr als drei Teilnehmer gefährden sich evt. gegenseitig...
Und: Direttissima heißt nicht, daß es der schnellste Weg von Oberstdorf nach Riva ist, aber zweifellos der spektakulärste, den ich kenne.
Gruß Rolf




Anstieg zur Doppelseescharte



Rückblick auf den Weg talwärts



Die Doppelseescharte im Visier



jawoll!!!



Einstieg in den trail...



Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## thof (5. Juli 2008)

... Super!


----------



## noexen (5. Juli 2008)

genau so wie du es beschrieben hast stellt sich die situation auch mmn. dar... danke noch mal für die photos, denn das zeigt sehr deutlich worum es geht. das ist zumindest an der stelle alles andere als ein spasstrip.

RESPEKT das ihr das Teil auf Anhieb gefunden habt, denn wies ausschaut hattet ihr ja auch ordentlich Nebel.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (5. Juli 2008)

noexen schrieb:


> etappe 5:
> 36km 1400hm up und 2500 down
> schaubachhütte -> pejo via madritschjoch, zufallhütte, martellerhütte, furkelferner/la forcola, cevedalehütte, malga mare



Coole Tour, aber auch sau gefährlich.... 
bin 2006 über die Fürklerscharte und weil es so heiß war. war das eis sehr dünn und das schotterfeld am schluß sehr hoch und brüchig...

und zum glück war gutes wetter.....

drück dir die daumen....

Bilder auf meiner Homepage... 
http://www.alpen-x-treme.de/html/5__etappe.html

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Deleted 123952 (6. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich denke, die Bilder illustrieren diesen Eindruck. Hier sind Bilder von der Fürkelescharte, in ital.Karten La Forcola.  Aufgrund des losen Gesteins existiert kein trittsicherer Weg mehr. 2000 und 2003 war der Übergang noch im Alpencross-Baukasten von MOUNTAIN BIKE enthalten. Leider erscheint dieser nicht mehr in bewährter und aktualisierter Form. 
Es gibt noch weitere zunehmend verwaiste oder mittlerweile objektiv gefahrenreichere Übergänge, deren Begehung riskant und anstrengend ist, wie der Forcellina di Montozzo über der Gavia-Paßhöhe. Die schmale, steinschlaggefährdete Rinne oberhalb des  Gavia-Passes war 2001 nicht umgehbar, die Steiganlage aufgegeben, Markierungen und Steigspuren nicht vorhanden. In solchen Passagen gibt es Anforderungen, die viele Biker nicht erwarten und zu schlechter und riskanter Wegwahl führen können. Bezüglich Erlebnis, Abenteuer und Nervenkitzel gibt es fünf Sterne, keine Frage, es ähnelt aber mehr -Canyoning ohne Seil mit unhandlichem Gepäck durch eine lose,  Schotterrinne- als -Mountainbiking- das Bike dient gelegentlich als drittes Bein oder wird beim Aufstieg schon mal über Kopf im Fels verkrallt, um nach dem Vorbeistieg wieder am langen Arm am Lenkerende hochgezogen zu werden. Diese Technik hat mir geholfen, heikle Passagen sicher zu umgehen.  Der Lack muß ab!!!
Die Bilder zeigen keine Biker, da ich allein unterwegs war. Das Bike mußte so gelegentlich als Model herhalten (Gr.S)
Gutes Gelingen!!!



Aufstieg zur Fürkelescharte



ebenso



Querung zur Scharte



oben



steiler Aufstieg vom Gletscher -Rückblick von oben-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 123952 (6. Juli 2008)

Abstieg zum Rif.Cevedale nach Süden

 

Blick von S auf die Fürkelescharte


----------



## noexen (6. Juli 2008)

sehr schöne photos, danke.



> das Bike dient gelegentlich als drittes Bein oder wird beim Aufstieg schon mal über Kopf im Fels verkrallt, um nach dem Vorbeistieg wieder am langen Arm am Lenkerende hochgezogen zu werden. Diese Technik hat mir geholfen, heikle Passagen sicher zu umgehen. Der Lack muß ab!!!



jo genauso haben wir es an der DS scharte gehandhabt...  schaut total bescheuert aus, aber 100% wirkung.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leitesel,

finde es toll das das du es so realistisch siehst und auch auf die Gefahren hindeutest.
Es gibt viele Biker die einfach so was machen, weil es nicht so oft gemacht wird.

2006, war eine dreiergruppe mit wenig alpiner erfahrung so ne stunde vor uns. oben am gletscher konnten wir sie an der scharte beobachten wie sie sich abgekämpft haben. auf dem Weg dann zum rifugio larcher haben wir die gruppe eingeholt und sie sahen so aus, dass sie so schnell nicht wieder in die berge wollten...
Ach ja und ne Bergsteigergruppe mit voller Ausrüstung hat nur den Kopf geschüttelt..

Also ich muss sagen, das ich zum Glück auch öfters zu Fuss in den Bergen unterwegs bin. 
Sonst wäre ich da nicht drüber gegangen. 

Aber es stimmt. zur Fürklerscharte führt kein weg mehr hoch. man benutzt die muräne bis zum oberen teil des gletschers und ab dann muss man sich seinen weg selber über eis, spalten usw. bahnen. danch kommt das lose schotterfeld und auf der anderen seite sind es locker so 150 hm bis der weg wieder einigermaßen ist.


----------



## Deleted 123952 (6. Juli 2008)

Hi Tom,

schöne Bilder von der Fürkelescharte hast Du auf Deiner prima webseite!
Wünsche Dir und allen anderen eine schöne Saison 2008!

Noch ein Hinweis für Wiederholer:
Nach Betreten des Gletschers auf dem Anstieg zur Fürkelescharte nicht dem aufwärts ziehenden Gletscherverlauf folgen, sondern früh die in Marschrichtung links oberhalb liegende Scharte anvisieren. Markierungen und Wegspuren sind nicht vorhanden! Wer zu weit in westl. Richtung aufsteigend dem Gletscherrand gefolgt ist, sollte eine heikle Querung durch das steile, verblockte Gelände vermeiden. Besser: zurück über Gletscher bis zum genannten "Abzweig/Übergang" in das Schrofengelände rechts unterhalb der Scharte. Diese liegt im tiefsten Punkt des Gratverlaufes. Bei Nebel ist es schwierig, den Zielpunkt zu finden, das Schild ist auch bei guter Sicht von unten nicht erkennbar. Alle anderen Versuche enden in steilem, ungangbarem Gelände.

Gruß Rolf

www.art-scout.com


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (6. Juli 2008)

leitesel schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> schöne Bilder von der Fürkelescharte hast Du auf Deiner prima webseite!
> Wünsche Dir und allen anderen eine schöne Saison 2008!
> ...



Danke Rolf,

ja mal schauen was 2008 noch so kommt. Hab mich leider beim Pfronten-Maratrhon verletzt und kann jetzt im Juli nicht meinen Alkpencross starten.
Wollt eigentlich die Joe-Route fahren. Vielleicht klappt es im Augsut noch oder ich mach ne kleinere Runde in Südtirol (Eisjöchl)...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Deleted 123952 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo Tom,

gute Besserung! Spätestens übernächste Woche hau ich ab in die Berge - bis das Geld alle ist...ich werde neue, mir unbekannte Routen fahren und mit GPS aufzeichnen, geplant ist auch eine neue Direkte. Vielleicht berichte ich darüber hier im Forum. Bin erst seit gestern hier angemeldet.

Das Thema alpine Gefahren halte ich für wichtig und habe hierzu noch keine Beiträge entdeckt. Im bike and hike liegt viel Potential und Zukunft. In meinem beam-Programm auf der webseite  www.art-scout.com  habe ich dazu etwas  -in den Bergamasker Alpen im September. Ein TOP-Gebiet!

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (6. Juli 2008)

Hey Rolf.... danke...

zuerst war ich ein wenig eingeknickt  aber die berge laufen mir ja nicht weg... aber weißt ja. lang geplant und dann sowas. 
Wohin haust du ab??? hast du solang urlaub?
Bin gespannt. Was du alles endeckst!!!!

Gruß
Tom


----------



## noexen (6. Juli 2008)

habe grade diese meldung hier im Transalp: Strecken- und Hüttenmeldungen thread gesehen:



> 29.06.2008, 22:05 von mountainbikerit





> Uinaschlucht ist fahrbar, die Sesvenna Hütte ist offen.
> Psso. Forcola ist auch fahrbar, das Madritschjoch ist noch ziemlich verschneit, die Zufallhütte offen.



mal schauen wie sich das bis mitte august entwickelt, also ich probiers auf jeden fall... das einzige was mir wirklich sorgen macht ist halt die doppelseescharte, aber vielleicht ist diesmal das wetter gut... wir werden sehen.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (7. Juli 2008)

Halt die Ohren steif!!!!

Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## noexen (7. Juli 2008)

schon mal die diretissima gemacht? also ich bin jedenfalls nicht fit genug nen fully mehrere stunden zu schleppen... dagegen nen trail mit starrgabel fahren, der sowieso nicht schnell zu fahren ist was bei 75% aller downhills auf der diretissima der fall ist, sehr wohl. ausserdem hab ich ja gesagt ich denk drüber nach das zu tun, sicher ist frontfederung absolut sinnvoll... nen fully mmn. aber zumindest auf der route auf keinen fall. die downhills kann man da sowieso nicht runterhämmern, wozu brauch ich da nen fully? und wenn ich irgendwo was zum runterhämmern hab, dann mach ich das auch mit HT, sooo alt bin ich ja nun auch noch nicht...  - aber ich denke das artet in philosophie aus...


----------



## noexen (7. Juli 2008)

nette photos übrigens... ich sehe, euch scheint ja das fullyschleppen nix auszumachen  was wiegt n so ein stumpjumper, 13kg?

also ich hab jedenfalls die erfahrung gemacht das ich in den downhills oder auf trails nie spasseinbruch hatte weil mir federung gefehlt hat... weil ich beim hochtragen zu viel gewicht hatte jedoch schon. und hey ich hab nichts gegen fullys bis auf den preis/gramm, wenn mir morgen jemand nen extralite F1 hinstellt und sagt ey fahr mal damit über die alpen, sag ich sofort ja


----------



## Deleted 123952 (7. Juli 2008)

zum Thema:

Die Anforderungen an Bike und Ausrüstung bei einer Route wie der Direttissima sind sehr speziell und das wirft offenbar Diskussionen auf. 
Nun gibt es mittlerweile für nahezu alle verschiedenen Einsatzbereiche geeignete Bikes. Die Kategorie *hike and bike* mit schwierigen Tragepassagen ist noch nicht speziell berücksichtigt auf dem Markt. Hier ist Improvisation und Überlegung angesagt und das macht es auch spannend.  
Die Argumente der *HT*- contra *Fully*-Fraktion und umgekehrt sind hierbei weniger Frage der Einstellung und Philosophie, sondern rein praktisch zu erwägen. Natürlich hat jeder eigene Vorlieben und der Geldbeutel redet auch noch ein Wörtchen mit.
*
Fully*: für diesen Einsatz geeignet, wenn es leicht ist und sehr gut zu tragen, möglichst auf verschiedene Weise. Oft behindert die Position des Dämpfers die Handlichkeit. Am besten ist ein* innen freies* *Rahmendreieck* zum Schultern des Bikes. Lange Federwege sind nicht erforderlich, denn auf einer Tour dieser Art gibt es nur selten lange Passagen, die das erfordern! Hier muß dann je nach Fahrkönnen etwas früher abgestiegen werden. Kein Problem, denn es geht in erster Linie um *Strecke* und nicht um *Einzelstellen*. Ein leichtes Allmountain oder ein CC-Fully mit *max. 130mm* und *nicht mehr als 13kg* wäre ok, mir aber zu empfindlich (Pannensicherheit) und zu schade (Frage des Geldbeutels). Denn das Bike hat unvermeidbar viel Bodenkontakt an den Schlüsselstellen!!! Als Biker sind wir dort behinderte Bergwanderer mit unhandlichem und empfindlichem Gepäck. Wir haben max. eine Hand frei und das gelegentlich auf der falschen Seite, müssen mit kompromissfähigem Schuhwerk zurechtkommen. Das Gelände erfordert absolute Trittsicherheit, oft Einsatz beider Hände und gute Beweglichkeit. Das macht die Sache schwierig! 

*HT*: ist für mich erste Wahl: leicht, handlich, weniger anfällig! Jedoch würde ich *nicht mit Starrgabel *fahren! Eine Federgabel macht das Bike kaum schwerer, dafür wesentlich komfortabler, sicherer und spart jede Menge Kraft!!! Der Nachteil Starrgabel gegenüber Federgabel ist auf Abfahrten wesentlich größer, als der Nachteil HT mit Federgabel gegenüber Fully!!! Zu bedenken auch die Wahl der Bremsen: ich wollte das nicht mit V-Brakes machen, die Kombi mit Starrgabel wäre eine Qual, Spaßkiller und riskant. Ich habe die HS 33 am HT und keine Probleme mit schwierigen und steilen Passagen.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr mit meinem modifizierten Marathon-Fully.... 12.8 kg....
Der Rucksack ist nur minimalistisch gepackt und schon kann man das bike ne weile schleppen....

Und gute schuhe braucht man. ich bin mit den Shimano SH-90 gut gefahren... super sohle zum laufen... sind echt schon bergschuhe....


----------



## noexen (12. Juli 2008)

ich mach den starttermin jetzt fest auf den 11.08. in oberstdorf.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (12. Juli 2008)

Dann hau rein!!!!


----------



## Carsten (13. Juli 2008)

ich kann mal wieder nicht, wäre aber meine Tour...würde man die Klassiger wie Uia noch umgehen 

zum Bike...das trägt man so:





hab ich schon 1600 hm am tag so gemacht, manch mal auch schon 4-5 Stunden lang

ist halt Einstellungssache, wir nennen das fraxn, die Innsbrucker vertriden (die schleppen übrigens noch ganz andere Kaliber von Bikes den Berg hoch)

nur so können wir uns fahrtechnisch anspruchsvolle und weitgehend unentdeckte Routen erschließen. 
Und ein Eiskletterer schleppt sein Material auch  stundenlang den Berg hoch, ohne es zu brauchen 

www.fraxn.de

ach so zur Schuhfrage: für mich kommen seit 3 Jahren nur echte Bergstiefel (Wasserdicht, Vollleder) und Flats in Frage, alles Andere ist im Gebirge Schwachsinn.

Aktuelle Touren und FRAX Bericht auf meiner HP...und bei Dave www.trailhunter.de gibts auch noch etliche Inspirationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomCanyon_1 (13. Juli 2008)

Ja das stimmt... 

Aber manchmal denk ich mir.... "warum schlepptst du das Bike doof rum?"... aber zum glück kommen dann immer super Ergebnisse raus... 


Bin noch nie richtig mit Flat gefahren. Keine Probleme beim bergauffahren???

Deswegen die SH-90 Shuhe... Zieh ich auch so zum wandern an... mach halt dann die Abdeckung drauf.


----------



## Spargel (13. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte da Probleme mit. Deshalb fahre ich auch mit Klickies. Und nutze MTB-Halbschuhe (aber schön steife), die kann ich auch im "Hochgebirge" einsetzen. Ist doch eh ein "schwerer Bergschuh" verglichen mit den Sandalen, mit denen ich kürzlich auf die Zugspitze hoch bin (o.k., am Bergschrund mußte ich kurz mal wechseln, weil der a weng hantig war). Aber wer unbedingt was massives will, dem wäre der gute Rada empfohlen, der baut Dir alles für Klickies um.

ciao Christian


----------



## noexen (14. Juli 2008)

es scheint als hätte sich die teilnehmeranzahl der fernreisegruppe "entspanntes radln nach riva" verdoppelt...

teilnehmer: 2


----------



## Deleted 123952 (15. Juli 2008)

Allen viel Spaß auf der Direttissima.
Das Foto entstand auf dem Madritschjoch. Im Hintergrund die Zufall-Hütte. Dahin geht der Trail!


----------



## noexen (18. Juli 2008)

sonst keiner mehr lust? 3 ist besser als 2...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (18. Juli 2008)

3 kann doof enden..... besser 4


----------



## kurt1 (21. Juli 2008)

Hey

Die ganze Tour hört sich sehr gut an. 
Die Doppelseescharte und die Funkelscharte interessieren mich auch.
Aber eine andere Frage: Gehst Du auf die LeutkircherHütte über die Bodenalp oder Erlachalp?

Gruß Kurt


----------



## surfista (22. Juli 2008)

Hi,

genau die Route bin ich gerade am planen (GPS und Karten).
Startzeitpunkt ab Ferragosto (min. Planungs- und Trainingsvorlauf) flexibel bzw. Wetterabhängig.
Mein Partner kann Berufsbedingt derzeit wohl nicht ganz verlässlich planen.
Diese Route sollte man genau in einer Dreierbesetzung fahren (bestes Verhältnis aus Risiko, Gepäckverteilung und Sicherheit).
Weiterhin sind Klickpedale fehl am Platz (stattdessen leichte Bergschuhe mit Pushpinpedalen) und das absolute Gewichtslimit für Bike und Gepäck liegt bei ca. 20kg (bei mir Fully 12kg, Rucksack ca. 5kg + fette Satteltasche für Hardware, Ersatzteile und Werkzeug).
Fully wäre schon gut aber leichtes Hardtail ist auch o.k.
Rigidbike ist aber zu krass, bringt doch nur noch ein halbes Kilo und nimmt einiges an Fahrsicherheit und Ermüdungsfreiheit. Tragen am besten rechts mit Sattelnase auf dem gepolstertem Schulterriemen des Rucksacks bei ausgebautem Vorderrad am Rucksack befestigt und die Kurbel an der Hüfte anliegend.
So hab ich's auch 600 hm Schneebergscharte und 1000 hm Eisjöchl gut geschafft.
Falls Interesse besteht, melde Dich bald - die Uhr und der Puls ticken immer schneller.

Gruß

Willy


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (22. Juli 2008)

surfista schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> genau die Route bin ich gerade am planen (GPS und Karten).
> Startzeitpunkt ab Ferragosto (min. Planungs- und Trainingsvorlauf) flexibel bzw. Wetterabhängig.
> ...



Keine schlechte Tragetechnik... 
Ich hab das Vorderrad drinnen. Wie befestigst du es am Rucksack???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfista (23. Juli 2008)

Hi,

verwende dünne Materialriemen von denen man sowieso mehrere dabei haben sollte.
Mit denen und ducktape kann man auch so ziemlich alles am Rad provisorisch reparieren.


----------



## flo72 (23. Juli 2008)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Aber eine andere Frage: Gehst Du auf die LeutkircherHütte über die Bodenalp oder Erlachalp?



Hallo,

in Achim Zahn's Buch sieht es so aus, dass es über die Bodenalp geht. Der Weg über die Erlachalp sieht auf der Karte nach weniger Tragen und Schieben aus. 
Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Weg der schönere/bessere ist. 

Gruß
Flo


----------



## flo72 (24. Juli 2008)

flo72 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Achim Zahn's Buch sieht es so aus, dass es über die Bodenalp geht. Der Weg über die Erlachalp sieht auf der Karte nach weniger Tragen und Schieben aus.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, welcher Weg der schönere/bessere ist.
> ...



Hi,

habe jetzt nochmal genauer nachgesehen. In Achim Zahn's Buch ist der Weg über die Erlachalp beschrieben. Den Weg werde ich auch am Samstag nehmen.

Grüß
Flo


----------



## techstar (24. Juli 2008)

hi!

Wir sind letztes Jahr übers Almajurjoch und haben die Variante über Erlachalpe und Tobel genommen.

Die Strecke verläuft schon recht spektakulär durch diesen Tobel. Diesen muss man sich wie einen extrem steilen Sand-Hang vorstellen, in den jemand mühsam eine leicht ansteigende Trittspur gestampft hat. Oft ist der Pfad weniger als einen halben Meter breit und stellenweise auch ziemlich ausgesetzt.  Schieben geht aufgrund der geringen Breite eine ganze Weile gar nicht. Hehe, stark regenen sollte es in dieser Passage nicht. An den felsigen Stellen erinnert der Pfad an den Schrofenpass, ist aber wesentlich länger.

Nach dem sandigen Abschnitt geht es über Latschen/Wiesengelände etwas steiler bergauf. Es bleibt recht schmal und die Äste verfangen sich ständig in den Speichen. Deutlich weiter oben wird der Weg dann angenehm schiebbar.

Die ganze Aktion zieht sich ziemlich. Man muss ab kurz hinter der Alpe schieben oder tragen und kann erst die letzten paar 100m nach dem Joch bis zur Hütte sind wieder sinnvoll fahren.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## noexen (28. Juli 2008)

möchte noch mal darauf hinweisen das leute die sich noch kurzfristig dazu entscheiden sollten mitfahren zu wollen (wie gesagt, bis jetzt 2 leute) mir bitte eine PM oder email schreiben, da der thread ja jetzt eher zur allgemeindiskussion des themas/der route "umfunktioniert" wurde.


----------



## flo72 (4. August 2008)

Hi,

bin die Tage von meiner Direttissima zurück gemommen.

Ein für alle, die die Direttissima planen, empfehle ich dringend eine Alternative zur Doppelseescharte zu suchen. Über die SuFu findet ihr eine einige abschreckende Erfahrungsberichte zur Doppelseescharte. 

Besonders problematisch sind hier die letzten 150 Höhenmeter. Hier bewegt man sich in einem Hang aus ständig nachrutschenden Steinen und Felsen. Der Untergrund ist total lose. Immer wieder poltern Steine und Felsen runter. Einen Weg muss man sich weitgehend selbst suchen, da auch die Steine mit den Markierungen oft nicht mehr am ursprünglichen Platz sind. 

Selbst ohne Unfall wird der typische Alpencrosser nicht ohne Verletzungen rüber kommen. Immer wieder schlagen nachrutschende Steine an Schienbeine und Knie. Wir, ich und mein Begleiter, haben uns für den Aufstieg Knie-Schienbeinschützer angelegt.

Lasst bitte die Finger von diesem Übergang. 



Gruß

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noexen (25. August 2008)

kann mich dem nur anschliessen. wir sind grade zurück. waren zu zweit unterwegs, jan (221 ti) und meine wenigkeit. wir hatte glück mit dem wetter, bis auf einen tag da gabs hagelsturm und neuschnee. wir haben das komplette programm abgerissen inkl. DS scharte und furkelferner gletscher. supergeil, aber DS scharte ist wirklich absolut grenzwertig. wir haben noch dazu einen aufstieg eher genommen, der übrigens auch noch mit rot markiert ist und mit ischgl via DSscharte - ist aber nicht der eigentlich korrekte aufstieg zu DS scharte.
extrem lockeres geröllfeld, steil bis zum abwinken. wenn man nicht bei jedem tritt genau aufpasst und sich diesen 3x überlegt gehts derb abwärts. das mit den verletzungen kann ich bestätigen. jan ist 10 meter vorgestiegen und ich hab von ihm einen stein auf den knöchel bekommen, war nicht weiter schlimm. man tritt zwangsläufig kleine steinlawinen los, vor allem problematisch weil unten ja ein pfad langgeht den einige bergsteiger benutzen um über das schneidjöchli zu kommen und man da auch mal leute trifft. kommentar von einem bergsteiger der grade über das schneidjöchli kam den wir noch relativ weit unten getroffen haben und ihn fragen wies da oben aussieht:
"wies da aussieht? [lacht nicht!] tja, BESCHISSEN würde ich sagen! ich hab keine ahnung wie ihr da mit bikes drüber wollt..."

mit mehr als 3 leuten kommt man da nicht hoch. wenn 2 leute hoch sind ist das geröll so locker das hochklettern fast unmöglich ist, ich hatte schon mordmässige probleme als 2.

bei schlechtem wetter oder auch nebel sowieso fast unmöglich zu machen.

bin mit diadora teamracern unterwegs gewesen, haben sich aufgrund des profils und der festen schuhspitze sehr gut für solche kletteraktionen geeignet aber die teile sind jetzt nach der woche trotzdem im arsch (sohle hat sich bei beiden abgelöst und ich hab bei ner verpeilten bachtrialaktion eine ratsche verloren). 

zur la forcola gehts aber noch mal ein sehr vergleichbares geröllfeld hoch - besonders schön bei neuschnee  - da hab ich mir eine schnittwunde am bein geholt.
bloss, das kann man nicht umgehen, DS scharte via heilbronner hütte dagegen problemlos. zumal der downhill sowieso fast unfahrbar ist bis halbe höhe madleinsee.

ansonsten, wen das nicht abschreckt, die derbste route von achim zahn, hier mal pics zur veranschaulichung 
DS scharte, einstieg in das hardcore geröllfeld:




die ersten paar meter sind noch spassig:




weiter oben wirds unwitzig und saugefährlich:




ach übrigens, das ist schon recht steil, runtersteigen möchte ich da weder mit noch ohne bike  :




ganz oben: 




das ist der weg der rüber zur DS scharte geht, höhö:




downhill zum madleinsee, nur für ausgewählte 15kg downhiller des mtb-forums fahrbar die auch mal 2 meter stufen im sprung überwinden 





jaaa, das hat spass gemacht, ich hab mir bergauf fast in die hose gemacht weil ich derb angst hatte das jan (oder ich) nen abflug macht in dem losen geröll... wer das gefühl auch mal haben will - ab zur DS scharte, ansonsten lieber sein lassen.

noch nen bild von la forcola letztes stück gefällig? 
man beachte die 2 bergsteiger oben auf dem kamm, die gehen zur zufallspitze hoch 




nahaufnahme, ist wie DS scharte bloss noch mit neuschnee drauf - damit das erst richtig viel spass macht:





so schauts aus...


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (26. August 2008)

Da hab ich mir meine Schnittwunde auch geholt.... 

http://www.alpen-x-treme.de/html/etappe5_43.html

Aber die DS sieht ja so was von locker aus.... 
Aber was willst machen.... der doofe Ergeiz treibt einen drüber... obwohl man die Hosen voll hat...

Aber Wahnsinn..... !!!!

Schön das ihr wieder ganz daheim seit...

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Jan 221ti (23. April 2009)

Für alle, die die Furkelscharte diese Jahr machen wollen, hier ein Panorama, das ich jetzt mal aus Einzelbildern vom Alpencross 2008 zusammengestellt habe.


----------



## kurt1 (24. April 2009)

Jan 221ti schrieb:


> Für alle, die die Furkelscharte diese Jahr machen wollen, hier ein Panorama, das ich jetzt mal aus Einzelbildern vom Alpencross 2008 zusammengestellt habe.



Hi,

 das Bild fehlt.

Cu Kurt


----------



## Jan 221ti (24. April 2009)

Also bei mir wird es angezeigt, war als Thumbnail gedacht, ansonsten hier einfach der Link.

http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/rytk3vfu/pano_frkelscharte.jpg


----------



## Jan 221ti (24. April 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kurt1 (25. April 2009)

Jetzt sehe ich es auch.  Mein Explorere hat es geblocked.

CU Kurt


----------



## zackzack (22. Juli 2009)

Servus zusammen,

war vor drei Jahren schon mal diretissime nach Achim Zahn ueber die Doppelseescharte und habe auf dem Kamm in einem Steinmaennchen einen Umwerfer mit verbaut gesehen.... wie so eine Gabe an die Goetter damits nur ja gut geht:








Wollte fragen, ob mir jemend GPS Tracks von der Direttissima leihen koennte? (Edge 705 format)

Will die Tage los, wenns Wetter passt. Hat jemand frische Informationen wie die Tour ist, was Huetten, Wege, Paesse, etc angeht?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruessle,

         zackzack


----------



## Zorro123 (22. Juli 2009)

sorry leute, was hat das noch mit radfahren zu tun? schnallt euch doch einen arm auf den rücken, tragt eine augenklappe, bindet das fahrrad irgendwie an euch fest und tragt es die eigernordwand hoch um es hinterher wieder auf der anderen seite runter zu tragen. im ganzen thread aber ich nicht gelesen, dass es auf der einen oder auf der anderen seite des tobels oder jochs was geiles zum fahren gäbe?? naja, vielleicht bin ich auch zu alt (wahrscheinlich). würde zusätzlich zu starrgabel zu einem rad mit ohne rädern raten (dann bräuchte man ja gar keine gabel), das lässt sich noch besser tragen und wiegt entschieden weniger.

sorry für den sarkasmus und kommt gesund wieder zurück!


----------



## iglg (22. Juli 2009)

Posts, die niemand braucht ...?

Worauf beziehst Du Dich ?
Was willst Du uns sagen ?

Gespannt auf Erklärungen....

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zackzack (23. Juli 2009)

hey... 

Seht mal hier is was cooles (auf englisch, nach der Golfplatzwerbung gehts los):
http://video.nytimes.com/video/2009/07/06/sports/1194841322337/surviving-the-death-race.html#

Es gibt tatsaechlich Leute die machen genau was z-123 vorschlaegt und findens auch noch gut, genau wie ich meine Touren gut finde und nicht durch miesepetrige Kommentare versauen lassen werde!
*
Uebrigens hatte ich eigentlich auch eine Frage gestellt, bitte das nicht zu uebersehen!*

zackzack


----------



## Zorro123 (23. Juli 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Posts, die niemand braucht ...?
> 
> Worauf beziehst Du Dich ?
> Was willst Du uns sagen ?
> ...


 
naja, du hast natürlich recht, wenn es jemand spass macht unter erschwerten Bedingungen zu wandern, so ist das ganz alleine seine sache und nicht meine.

wenn es mir keinen spass macht oder ich keinen sinn darin sehe dann ist das ganz alleine meine sache. Insofern war das wirklich ein post, den niemand braucht. ich mache somit einen salto mortale rückwärts und ziehe mich auis dem thread zurück und werde auch nicht mehr auf irgendwas reagieren. war einfach saublöd.

viel spass bei dem was ihr da tut


----------



## skiking (21. Juli 2010)

Ok Kollegen,

wir werden in der 3. Augustwoche irgendwann um den 25./26. das Madritschjoch überqueren und an der Zufall-Hütte entscheiden ob wir über die Fürkelescharte weiterziehen oder eben nicht. Zeitlich sollten wir gegen Mittag an der Zufallhütte sein.

War denn im letzten Jahr jemand in der Fürkelescharte oder geht dieses Jahr noch vor Mitte August und kann berichten? Über eine Antwort wären wir recht dankbar.

Servus


----------



## kurt1 (22. Juli 2010)

skiking schrieb:


> War denn im letzten Jahr jemand in der Fürkelescharte oder geht dieses Jahr noch vor Mitte August und kann berichten? Über eine Antwort wären wir recht dankbar.
> 
> Servus



Ich bin letztes Jahr über die Fürkelescharte.
Der Weg war nicht gefährlich aber anstrengend. 
Trotzdem konnte ich an dem Tag das Madritsch Joch, Fürkele und Montozzo Scharte machen.

Ich fand, es gab keine gefährliche Stellenauf dem Weg zur Fürkelescharte: ich habe keine Gletscherspalten gesehen und auch der letzte Aufstieg über den Schuthang war nur anstrengend (2 Schritte hoch, 1 Schritt runtergerutscht: 20hm in ca. 30 min).

Ich habe mir den Weg, bevor ich losgefahren bin, nochmals auf Google Maps genau eingeprägt und konnte dann den Weg über den Gletscher problemlos finden.

Viel Spaß bei der Tour

Gruß Kurt


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (22. Juli 2010)

skiking schrieb:


> Ok Kollegen,
> 
> wir werden in der 3. Augustwoche irgendwann um den 25./26. das Madritschjoch überqueren und an der Zufall-Hütte entscheiden ob wir über die Fürkelescharte weiterziehen oder eben nicht. Zeitlich sollten wir gegen Mittag an der Zufallhütte sein.
> 
> ...



Wenn Ihr Mittags auf der Zufallhütte seit, dann sollte es zeitlich kein Problem sein....

Passt aber auf den Braunbären auf der in der Gegend rumtollt 

"War ein Bild in der neuen Alpin drinnen "

Gruß
Tom


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (22. Juli 2010)

Zorro123 schrieb:


> naja, du hast natürlich recht, wenn es jemand spass macht unter erschwerten Bedingungen zu wandern, so ist das ganz alleine seine sache und nicht meine.
> 
> wenn es mir keinen spass macht oder ich keinen sinn darin sehe dann ist das ganz alleine meine sache. Insofern war das wirklich ein post, den niemand braucht. ich mache somit einen salto mortale rückwärts und ziehe mich auis dem thread zurück und werde auch nicht mehr auf irgendwas reagieren. war einfach saublöd.
> 
> viel spass bei dem was ihr da tut



Weise Entscheidung Zorro


----------



## zackzack (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,
ich bin letztes Jahr drueber.
Von der Scharte oben sieht man, wo der regulaere Weg ausm Gletscher hoch zur Scharte selbst gewesen waere, also der regulaere Weg war abgestuerzt.

Ich bin bei blendendem Wetter (marginales Wetter, Nebel, usw. rate ich streng ab wenn man den Weg noch nicht kennt!) den Gletscher hoch. Natuerlich sind da Spalten an der Seite, die sind nur mit Geroell gefuellt, deswegen sehen die vielleicht nicht so aus. 

Der Weg selber war von vielen Hollaendern recht zertrampelt, die da rumspazierten, das heisst ich war auf Karte mit seiner gestrichelten Linie angewiesen.

GPS Tracks hatte ich keine vernuenftigen, jedoch A. Zahns Erklaerung, dass man bei 2900hm genau nach Sueden gehen soll. Nur so habe ich die Scharte dann gefunden.

Ich hatte auch einen Wanderertrupp mit Gletscherbrillen und Seil gefragt, aber die haben mich erst fuer verrueckt erklaert, dass ich mit dem Radl da drueber will und anschliessend konnten sie mir auf der Karte noch nicht mal zeigen, wo sie selber gerade gegangen waren. 

Soviel auch zu den Leuten, die einem versuchen zu erklaeren, was man mit den Bergen machen soll (das was es immer schon gab) und was nicht (was neues, zum Beispiel mit dem Radl drueber).

Die Abfahrt ins Pejotal (ist doch das Pejotal...) auf der anderen Seite ist totale erste Sahne, ihr werdets nicht bereuen, die Schinderei.

Also: genug Riegel mitnehmen, der Gletscher mit seinem weichen Schnee (wenn ihr mittags ankommt) ist lang ung anstrengend. Raeder sinken ein, man muss kraeftig schieben, das ist anstrengend. Genug zu trinken mitnehmen....

Vielleicht auch zur Vorbereitung noch die topografische Karte vom Gletscher einpacken. Man kann die Strukturen nicht gut genug verstehen, um genau zu wissen wo man grade ist.

Seid vorsichtig und viel Spass!

zackzack


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (22. Juli 2010)

Anbei ein paar Bilder von der Scharte und dem Gletscher....


----------



## skiking (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

und danke für die Antworten!
Mein Eindruck ist, dass dort oben nicht mehr viel Gletscher vorhanden ist. Das würde auch zu den Berichten vom lockeren Geröll und Steinschlag (an anderen Stellen) passen.
Wie geschrieben werden wir an der Zufallhütte entscheiden wie wir weitergehen, wenn es nix ist wirds eben doch der Tarscher Pass und eine Nacht in St.Gertraud. Ich werde dann berichten.

@TomCanyon_1 - ich schätze mal dass ich auf Deinem ersten Foto die Scharte an der tiefsten Stelle des Grats sehe, richtig? D.h. ihr steht ungefähr auf 2900hm von wo aus man direkt Richtung Süden läuft?

@zackzack - was für eine topografische Karte hattest Du? Ich habe die italienische Tobacco von dort im Massstab 1:25000; gibt's eine andere? Höhenmesser haben wir 3x am Radtacho, die werden bei der Marteller Hütte aktualisiert und die gleichen wir unterwegs gegeneinander ab - das muß reichen. Kleiner Kompass ist dabei. Noch was? (Erzähl mir jetzt nicht die Geschichte von Seil, Steigeisen, Bergstiefel etc...  ) Gletscher ist nix unbekanntes für uns, aber eher bei ner Skitour als mit dem Bike im Sommer.

Einen schönen Sommer euch!

Servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zackzack (23. Juli 2010)

Hi nochmals,

-- 2900hm Frage: 2900hm ist ja kein Punkt sondern eine Linie im Gelaende, von daher klappt das nur, wenn man die Hoehenlinie vom gleichen Weg aus trifft den der Originalautor genommen hat. Es gibt da oben Features, um die man linksrum oder rechtsrum gehen kann. 2900hm als Faustergel ist da wo der Gletscher richtig flach wird. Hoehenmesser auf der Huette eichen ist eine gute Idee.

-- Die tiefste Stelle des Grats ist richtig. Nur: die Gelaendekante da oben schaut sozusagen den ganzen Horizont entlang so oder so aehnlich aus. Um den (abgestuerzten) Weg zu finden, schau auf dem Foto auf die Geroellschuettung oberhalb von dem linken Radler. Links davon ist so ein Felsgedoens wo unterhalb davon nichts auf den Gletscher gefallen ist. Dazwischen drin lief urspruenglich der Weg. Links und rechts vom Bildausschnitt siehts aber immer wieder mal so aus... (siehe unten zu Landkarte und: Leuten mit Seilen und Crampons an den Fuessen, die auf der Karte nicht sagen koennen wo man gerade ist auf keinen Fall vertrauen! Will sagen: verlasst Euch auf Euer Gefuehl und auf Leute, die wissen was sie tun und was sie sagen. Angstmacher gibts genug, auch Huettenwirte gehoeren manchmal dazu...)

Der Weg den Geroellhang hoch ist wirklich steil und das Zeug rutscht. Ich hatte Groedel an, die haben mir den Weg sehr erleichtert. Richtig gut ists allerdings auch nicht gegangen. Macht Euch auf was gefasst. Wenn Ihr schon aehnliche Sachen woanders gemacht habt, dann koennt Ihrs wahrscheinlich aus dem Bild abschaetzen, wo der eine sein Radl traegt. Die Winkel luegen ein bisschen, das ist wirklich steil da.

Wenn das Euer erster Ausflug auf einen Geroellhang ist, dann rate ich eher dazu, das erstmal woanders zu ueben. Im Gebirge was erzwingen zu wollen ist Leichtsinn. Wahre Groesse und Weisheit beweist der, der umdreht, wenn sichs nicht mehr richtig anfuehlt. Diese Entscheidung kann Euch niemand abnehmen. Es hat seinen Grund, dass dieser Abschnitt offensichtlich aus den neueren Touren entfernt wurde und nun umgangen wird. Wenn man weiss was man tut kann mans halten wie Luis Trenker auf die Frage warum der Mensch auf die Berge geht (weil sie da sind). Man darf seine Grenzen ausloten, auch neue Erfahrungen sammeln gehoert dazu. Und: die Abfahrt auf der anderen Seite ist auf jeden Fall sehr geil.

Noch was: oben um den Kamm laeuft ein Weg. Wenn Ihr Euch also entscheidet, weiter rechts aufzusteigen, trefft Ihr oben genau auf diesen Kammweg. Teilweise muss man dort das Radl auch tragen, meist kann man allerdings schieben. Die Abbruchkante frisst sich an den Weg ran, letztes Jahr schon recht nah und das Zeug rutscht nach. Das Bild kann sich also veraendert haben. Will sagen: es ist nicht so sehr entscheidend, die Fuerkelenscharte ganz genau zu treffen, vielleicht gibt Euch die Topologie dieses Jahr auch keine andere Chance als auszuweichen (war ja immerhin recht warm und das Zeug da oben schmilzt, je tiefer das auftaut umso mehr rutscht weg, wird ja innendrin auch von Eis zusammengehalten).

-- Topografische Karte hatte ich eben keine mit, ich haette mir eine gewuenscht. Kugelerde gibt auch die Details nicht her die man sich wuenschen wuerde.

-- Gletscherbrille... weil man eh nur im richtig guten Wetter gehen soll, brennt die Sonne gleich richtig. Schneeblind ist nicht gut!

Viel Spass! (ich fahr selber am Samstag los: zum Aufwaermen Via Claudia hin zum Gardasee und die Sued-Nord Traverse [A. Zahn] anschliessend zurueck, wenn Ihr erst dritte August Woche fahrt dann treffen wir uns wohl nicht)

ZZ


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (23. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,

wir sind damals direkt auf der großen Mure aufgestiegen. Loses Geröll ist wirklich kein Spaß und kostet viele Körner. Als reiner Biker macht es dich fertig. Bin froh gewesen das ich oft zu Fuß in den Bergen unterwegs bin. Vor uns war ein Gruppe Flachlandtiroler und die haben oben nichts mehr gebraucht. Es fahren (laufen) eh wenige diese Route. 
Aber wenn ihr fit seit und das Wetter gut ist... probiert es. Die Abfahrt war ein Traum...

@skiing: Ja die Scharte ist am tiefsten Punkt. Wenn Du dann genau in diese Richtung schaust, kann man dann das Holzschild sehen. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## skiking (31. August 2010)

So Kinders,

ich sitze grade auf der Terrasse in Riva und rekapituliere den Alpencross.

Wir sind wie geplant morgens in Sulden los, über das Madritschjoch, runter zur Zufallhütte, vor dort Richtung Marteller Hütte aber nicht über den markierten Wanderweg sondern der in der Tobacco Karte eingezeichneten Skiroute entlang dem Bach und kleinem Wasserfall hoch zur Hütte. Man kommt kurz hinter der Marteller Hütte raus und läuft dann weiter zum Gletscher und zur Fürkelescharte.

Auf dem Gletscher sieht es zur Zeit so aus dass die mittlere Moräne sich sehr weit hoch zieht und man nur ein ganz kurzes Stück über Eis läuft. Die Fürkelescharte sind wir etwas zu weit links angegangen, es ist garantiert sicherer wenn man mehr von rechts entlang den Hang quert und dafür ein bisschen mehr durch das Geröll stapft.

Alles in allem eine sehr schöne Tour, wir hatten von den Stauseen im Valle di Fraele über die Borchetta di Forcola, Umbrail Passhöhe hoch zum Stilfser Joch (Rennradfahrer jagen !), Goldseeweg, Madritschjoch, Zufallhütte, Fürkelescharte, Valle di Sole bis Pejo zwei Tage blauen Himmel und eine stabile Hochdruckwetterlage. Einfach genial - bei anderem Wetter würde ich mir nicht nur einmal überlegen über die Scharte zu gehen. Zudem ist die Sache mit dem zurückgehenden Permafrost und dem brechenden Geröll an der Fürkelescharte nicht zu unterschätzen

Viel Spaß, bei Fragen könnt ihr gerne schreiben.

Unsere Etappen waren übrigens:
1: St. Anton - Verwall - Galtür - Ischgl - Heidelberger Hütte - Fimberpass - Val Sinestra - Sent

2: Sent - Sur En - Val d'Uina - Sesvennahütte - Münstertal - Val Mora - Valle di Fraele - Lago di Cancano

3: Lago di Cancano - Borchetta di Forcola - Umbrailpass - Stilfser Joch - Goldseeweg - Furkelhütte - Gomagoi - Sulden

4: Sulden - Madritschjoch - Zufallhütte - Marteller Hütte - Fürkelescharte - Rifugio Larcher al Cevedale - Val di Pejo - Pejo Terme

5: Pejo - Fucine - Passo Tonale - Forcellina di Montozzo - Lago di Pian Palu - Pejo - Fucine

6: Fucine - Rifugio Orso Bruno - Passo Carlo Magno - Rifugio Graffer - Passo Bregn da l'Ors - Ragoli

7: Ragoli - Bondo - Bocca dell'Ussol - Lago Ledro - Passo Nota - Corna Vecchia - Limone

Servus

p.s. welches Sackgesicht hat eigentlich an der Fürkelescharte oben das Schild mit dem Namen und der Höhenangabe abgerissen?


----------



## Flash_ (24. Juli 2012)

HI Leute, ich weiß es ist schon lange her, aber weiß jemand woher ich GPS Daten zu der Tour bekomme? Würde mich sehr freuen :x


----------



## skiking (24. Juli 2012)

Servus Flash!

ich kann Dir unser Roadbook als PDF schicken da sind links drin zu Googleearth wenn Dir das was hilft (schick mir eine PN). Ansonsten; besorg Dir auf jeden Fall die aktuelle TABACCO Karte 045. Die hat Skitouren eingezeichnet, Richtung Fürkelescharte führt von der Marteller Hütte aus der Weg 103 der auch gut ausgeschildert ist. Später wird der zu einer doppeltgepunkteten Skitour-Linie bis zur Scharte und danach wieder Weg 103. Am Rifugio Larcher al Cevedale hinter der Fürkele gibts dann Cappucino !

Grüße


----------



## Flash_ (25. Juli 2012)

Du hast Post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tourer89 (7. September 2015)

Liebe Leute, nachdem auch wir vor wenigen Tagen den Fürkeleferner (Gletscher) und die Fürkelescharte überquert haben, möchte ich hier einmal unsere Erfahrungen schildern und eindringlich warnen!
Der Gletscher ist keinesfalls ein besseres Schneefeld, sondern birgt alle hochalpinen Gefahren inkl. Gletscherspalten! Das gesamte Eis befindet sich im Tauprozess, sodass umliegendes Gelände abrutscht und den Gletscher unberechenbar machen. Ich kann nur dringend abraten diesen ohne Seil, Steigeisen und Pickel zu besteigen. Überall befanden sich Gerinne und Spalten. Die kommenden Jahre dürfte der Gletscher dann endgültig unpassierbar sein. Wer meint, dass man das Eis einfach im Gelände umgehen könne, irrt. Das Gelände außenrum ist steil und stark rutschgefährdet (durch das tauende Eis).

Zur Scharte: Diese war, wenn auch schwer, passierbar. Mittlerweile ist ein Weg von West nach Ost steigend erkennbar. Die Untergrundbeschaffenheit ist dennoch bescheiden. Gerade mit mehreren Personen ist der Aufstieg gefährlich, da nachfolgende von losen Steinen getroffen oder gar erschlagen werden können.

Fazit: Einmal und nie wieder. Zu gefährlich, zu alpin, um es ohne Ausrüstung bewältigen zu können. Alles weitere ist purer Leichtsinn.


----------



## Carsten (8. September 2015)

Sind dieses Jahr wie ein paar Andere wieder übers Langenferner Joch.  Ging besser wie vor 9 Jahren.  Aber da oben sind die Bedingungen täglich anders! Das muss man wissen und die nötige Erfahren haben, um darauf reagieren zu können. 




Kann also durchaus sein, dass es nächstes Jahr, wenn es evtl wieder kälter ist als diesen Hitzesommer, durchaus wieder besser möglich ist.


----------



## thof (8. September 2015)

Tourer89 schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, nachdem auch wir vor wenigen Tagen den Fürkeleferner (Gletscher) und die Fürkelescharte überquert haben, möchte ich hier einmal unsere Erfahrungen schildern und eindringlich warnen!
> Der Gletscher ist keinesfalls ein besseres Schneefeld, sondern birgt alle hochalpinen Gefahren inkl. Gletscherspalten! Das gesamte Eis befindet sich im Tauprozess, sodass umliegendes Gelände abrutscht und den Gletscher unberechenbar machen.* Ich kann nur dringend abraten diesen ohne Seil, Steigeisen und Pickel zu besteigen. Überall befanden sich Gerinne und Spalten.* Die kommenden Jahre dürfte der Gletscher dann endgültig unpassierbar sein. Wer meint, dass man das Eis einfach im Gelände umgehen könne, irrt. Das Gelände außenrum ist steil und stark rutschgefährdet (durch das tauende Eis).
> 
> Zur Scharte: Diese war, wenn auch schwer, passierbar. Mittlerweile ist ein Weg von West nach Ost steigend erkennbar. Die Untergrundbeschaffenheit ist dennoch bescheiden. Gerade mit mehreren Personen ist der Aufstieg gefährlich, da nachfolgende von losen Steinen getroffen oder gar erschlagen werden können.
> ...



Wir sind auch vor zwei Wochen drüber. Ich habe den Furkelferner aber anders wahrgenommen. Wir konnten auf (!) dem Eis gehen. Es war recht griffig. Spalten gab es nur eine große, war aber gut umgehbar. Die Nacht vorher zog allerdings auch eine Kaltfront durch, vielleicht waren die Bedingungen deswegen besser . Was man auf keinen Fall tun sollte, ist zu versuchen am Rand des Gletschers zu gehen. Da rutscht alles weg und man landet früher oder später im Permafrost-Matsch. Unter dem vermeintlich leichteren Geröll ist pures Eis.
Die Scharte selbst ist m.E. das größte Problem. Sehr lockerer Boden in steilem Gelände. Zwei Schritt vor einen halben rutscht man wieder zurück. Guter Tritt unbedingt wichtig. Die letzten Meter bisschen Felsklettern.
Dafür eine geniale Abfahrt!


----------



## kurt1 (8. September 2015)

thof schrieb:


> Wir sind auch vor zwei Wochen drüber. Ich habe den Furkelferner aber anders wahrgenommen. Wir konnten auf (!) dem Eis gehen. Es war recht griffig. Spalten gab es nur eine große, war aber gut umgehbar. Die Nacht vorher zog allerdings auch eine Kaltfront durch, vielleicht waren die Bedingungen deswegen besser . Was man auf keinen Fall tun sollte, ist zu versuchen am Rand des Gletschers zu gehen. Da rutscht alles weg und man landet früher oder später im Permafrost-Matsch. Unter dem vermeintlich leichteren Geröll ist pures Eis.
> Die Scharte selbst ist m.E. das größte Problem. Sehr lockerer Boden in steilem Gelände. Zwei Schritt vor einen halben rutscht man wieder zurück. Guter Tritt unbedingt wichtig. Die letzten Meter bisschen Felsklettern.
> Dafür eine geniale Abfahrt!


Das war auch schon 2009 meine Erfahrung. Bei gutem Wetter, guter Kondition und ein bischen Bergerfahrung kein Problem

Aber was macht die Doppelherrschaft? Ist da mal wieder einer rüber?

VG Kurt


----------



## kurt1 (8. September 2015)

Ich meinte die Doppelseescharte !!! (Die blöde Autokorrektur hat zu geschlagen)


----------



## imkreisdreher (17. September 2019)

Gibts was Aktuelles zur Fürkeler Scharte und dem Gletscher?


----------



## cosmos (30. Juli 2021)

Um hier mal was Aktuelles zur Diretissima beizutragen. Plan war, die Tour, wie vom Zahn vorgeschlagen, in 4 Tagen zu machen. Das heißt, Tag 1 Konstanzer Hütte via Schrofenpass und Leutkirchener Hütte, Tag 2 Sesvennahütte via Heidelberger Hütte, Fimberpass und Uina-Schlucht, Tag 3 Dimaro via Madritschjoch und Fürkelescharte, Tag 4 dann „Ausrollen“ nach Riva.

Ich bin ein durchschnittlich trainierter Typ, der sich im Vorfeld natürlich vorbereitet hat (u.a.mal testweise 100km mit +3000hm und max. Trailanteil -soweit möglich auch schwierig- im Taunus an einem Stück abgerockt.) Aber nie wie ein Marathonisti mit Rennambitionen. Ich bin einfach ein normaler Dude, der das halt durchziehen wollte. Ach so Alpinerfahrung habe ich auch etwas.

Nun zur Tour: Es ist wirklich extrem. Man fährt die ganze Zeit mit der Uhr im Nacken „Schaffe ich es bis … Uhr dorthin, dann geht es heute noch weiter, sonst muss ich einen Zwischenstopp einlegen oder abbrechen. Wetter war an Tag 2 unterirdisch und ohnehin war es durch den bisher nassen Sommer vielerorts schwierig. Schwierigste Stellen waren der Aufstieg zur Leutkirchener Hütte (steil, matschig, rutschig, absturgefährdet) und natürlich der Fürkeleferner. Man kommt drüber, aber es ist eine totale Plackerei. Der Schnee sulzig. Das Geröll im Tauprozess auch mehr rutschige Matsche und der finale Aufschwung zur Scharte hat nur eine Andeutung von Weg. Ich bin wirklich viel gerutscht und hätte mir Grödel gewünscht. Nach einer kalten Nacht am Morgen mag das anders aussehen, aber das war halt bei mir gestern nicht so.

Leider bin ich 5km vor Dimaro beim Strecken auf dem Bike auf glatter freier Straße ganz blöd vom Pedal abgerutscht. War heute beim Doc: Muskelfaserriss und 2 Wochen Bikeverbot. Da klettere ich mit Bike über Gletscher, fahre unter schwierigsten Bedingungen stark verblockte Trails sturzfrei ab und dann sowas Beknacktes .Gefühlt ist es für mich trotzdem irgendwie geschafft. Alle Schwierigkeiten konnte ich ja in der Zeit bewältigen. Trotzdem doof. Morgen sammelt mich meine Frau ein, dann geht es in den Familienurlaub.

Fazit: Ist die Tour empfehlenswert? Hmm. Wenn man sich die Kante geben will, vielleicht, aber unter Normalstandards eher nein, dafür ist sie zu extrem, zu anstrengend und letztlich auch gefährlich. Wer aber das große Abenteuer sucht, kann das schon machen.
Wichtig ist, dass man morgens zeitig aufbricht, auch schon vorm Hüttenfrühstück. Man kriegt hinten raus Probleme. Tag 2 und 3 sollten spätestens um 6:00 Uhr gestartet werden Tag 3 vielleicht sogar um 5:00 Uhr. Ich hab leider noch das Hüttenfrühstück mitgenommen und hatte dann durchgehend Zeitnot. Tag 2 war ich 12h unterwegs und Tag 3 14h.

Hänge jetzt noch ein paar Bilder dran. Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, schreibe ich gerne noch einen ausführlichen Bericht. Im Hotel auf dem Smartphone geht das aber nicht so gut.

P.s.: Das dunkle neben meinem Schuh im Geröll ist Eis.


----------



## cosmos (15. August 2021)

Hier noch der versprochene "ausführlichere" Tourenbericht:

Warum eigentlich die Diretissima? Die Tour hat zwar "nur" 11000hm und 330km, dafür werden die aber im Idealfall in 4 Tagen abgerockt. Hinzu kommt noch eine nicht unwesentliche fahrtechnische Schwierigkeit, sowie ein paar durchaus heikle Passagen, die tragenderweise zu bewältigen sind. Nun, um es kurz zu machen: Ich hatte schon immer einen gewissen Hang, so eine Herausforderung anzunehmen und zweitens hatte ich letztes Jahr, als ich die Tour eigentlich geplant hatte, genau 5 Tage Zeit - Nachtzug nach Oberstdorf - 4 Tage Alp-X - Nachtzug zurück und dann 1 Tag Pause. So war der Plan. Ging nicht wegen Corona und so habe ich es dann auf dieses Jahr verschoben. Jetzt hatte ich zwar mehr Zeit, aber da ich mir die Tour so in den Kopf gesetzt hatte, sollte sie auch so stattfinden. Kommen wir nun zum Tourbericht:

Anreise:
Nachtzug von Frankfurt nach Augsburg und dann RB von Augsburg nach Oberstdorf. Problem war, dass man in dem ICE eigentlich keine Fahrräder mitnehmen durfte. Ich habe mir dann einen einfachen Bikekoffer besorgt, den ich in Oberstdorf mit GLS wieder heim schicken wollte. Der Zug hatte in Frankfurt leider über eine Stunde Verspätung, sodass ich Angst bekam, den Anschlusszug in Augsburg zu verpassen. Das hat sich glücklicherweise so nicht bestätigt. Leider konnte ich, trotz 1. Klasse-Ticket, kaum ein Auge zu bekommen, es war einfach zu hell und Laut, sodass ich dann ziemlich platt um 8:20 Uhr in Oberstdorf angekommen bin. Ich hatte früher schon öfter solche Nachtzugfahrten in die Berge unternommen und wesentlich entspannter in Erinnerung. Vielleicht werde ich aber auch älter. Würde ich so nicht nochmal machen. In Oberstdorf dann noch schnell Frühstück besorgt, Bikekoffer zusammengefaltet, mit Klebeband umwickelt und zu GLS gebracht, sowie Ersatz-Bremsbeläge und Trinkflasche beim Heckmaier besorgt (hatte ich beides zu Hause vergessen...).

Etappe 1:
Um 9:15 Uhr ging es dann in Oberstdorf los Richtung Schrofenpass. Auffahrt wäre grundsätzlich entspannt gewesen, wenn mich nicht eine junge Gravelbikerin mit einem fürchterlich quietschenden Antrieb überholt hätte, woraufhin ich entschloss ihr eine spontane Kettenölung anzubieten. Es war schlicht nicht auszuhalten. Die Kette muss Monate nicht geölt worden sein. Sie fand das ganz nett und so ergab es sich, dass wir ein paar Kilometer zusammen Richtung Pass geradelt sind, was sich später noch rächen sollte. Die junge Dame hatte zwar offensichtlich kein sonderliches Interesse an gründlicher Bikewartung, dafür umso mehr in körperlicher Fitness (sie ist die ganze Zeit auf dem großen Blatt gefahren) und hat mich leider zum überpacen genötigt. Sie ist mir zu liebe sicherlich langsamer gefahren, aber trotzdem war es zu schnell für mich. An der Speicherhütte ist sie dann zurück und ich hab mir erstmal ne Pause gegönnt. Was hat mich nur geritten? Gleich am ersten Tag nach 30 Minuten schon die erste Grundregel gebrochen: Nicht überpacen. Die Tour hat wenig Spielraum für Erholung. Die Tage sind lang und schwer. Wenn man die Körner am Anfang verschießt, wird es hintenraus schwer. Leider sollte mich mein Fehler keines Besseren belehren. Aber erstmal ging es schiebenderweise zum Schrofenpass hoch, was keinerlei Schwierigkeiten machte. Ich hatte immer auf die berühmte Leiter gewartet, bis ich oben festgestellt habe, dass die Leiter eine Treppe ist. Nun gut... Ein paar Wanderer wollten oben wissen, wo ich hinwill. "Na runter nach Steeg!" "Das geht nicht, das ist verrückt mit dem Rad!" Da wusste ich, es würde eine nette Abfahrt. Schwierig war sie nicht wirklich.
Ab Steeg ging es dann nach einer Pause hoch Richtung Almajurtal. Zunächst fährt man über die Straße, dann über einen Schotterweg. Plötzlich am Ende dieses Weges dann eine irritierende Botschaft: "Ab hier alpine Erfahrung, Trittsicherheit und Schwindelfreiheit erforderlich!" stand auf einem großen Schild. Sollte ich mich in der Strecke geirrt haben? Das schrofiges Gelände kommen würde, wusste ich, aber die Warnung ließ nichts Gutes erahnen. Der Weg war korrekt. Mittlerweile war es schon am Nachmittag und ich hatte mir vorgenommen, nicht wie in der Empfehlung vom Achim Zahn auf der Konstanzer Hütte zu nächtigen, sondern bis zur Heilbronner weiterzufahren. Ich wusste, es würde knapp werden, wenn sich die Warnung bewahrheiten sollte, was sie leider auch tat. Was jetzt folgte, war für mich der schwierigste Teil der Tour. Ich war platt durch Schlafmangel, das Überpacen am Schrofenpass und quälte mich über 3h über steiles, schotteriges, schrofiges und mitunter extrem matschiges und rutschiges Gelände zur Leutkircher Hütte. Um 18:00 Uhr bin ich da oben vorbeigekommen. Die Wanderer saßen gerade auf der Terrasse und genossen das ein oder andere Weizenbier. Wie gerne, hätte ich mich dazugesellt, aber ich musste weiter und hatte jetzt richtig Stress, zeitlich und körperlich. Immerhin: Die Abfahrt nach St. Jakob war spitze. Und so bin ich dann mit frischer Motivation und Stärkung von der örtlichen Tankstelle um 19:00 Uhr Richtung Verwall aufgebrochen. Da klar war, dass ich es niemals vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit bis zur Heilbronner schaffen würde, hatte ich mein Tagesziel dann kurzerhand auf die Konstanzer vorverlegt. Um 20:20 Uhr bin ich dort angekommen. Nach Dusche, Weizenbier und einem Speckknödel (mehr gab es leider nicht mehr zu essen...) bin ich schnell in einen tiefen, traumlosen Schlaf gefallen. Kraft, mir über den morgigen Tag Gedanken zu machen, hatte ich keine mehr. War wohl ganz gut so...

Etappe 2:
Um Punkt 6:00 Uhr hat mich mein Wecker aus dem Schlaf geholt. Erholt fühlte ich mich und der Schmerz in  denBeinen war auch viel weniger als erwartet. Das waren doch schonmal gute Vorzeichen. Der Wetterbericht wollte leider nicht so recht in die Euphorie mit einstimmen. Heute sollte es bis zur Sesvennahütte in den Vinschgau gehen. Immerhin: Der Tag würde so lang werden, dass ich ab dem späten  Nachmittag noch gute Chancen auf etwas Sonne haben würde.
Nach einem guten Frühstück bin ich um 7:30 Uhr zur Heilbronner Hütte aufgebrochen, die ich, im Nebel kaum erkennbar, um Punkt 9:00 Uhr erreicht habe. War gar nicht anstrengend bis hierher. Nach einem kurzen Snack ging es dann direkt weiter in das El-Arenal der österreichischen Apres-Ski-Idustrie: Ischgl. So ein Schotterautobahn-Downhill kann auch Spaß machen und da ich schon vorher wusste, dass mancher im Abfahrtsrausch den Linksabzweig Richtung Kopsee verpasst, bin ich auch nicht im Montafon gelandet (da hatte ich mir nach einem fürchterlichen Bikeurlaub geschworen, nie mehr hin zu fahren...), sondern schön brav in Ischgl angekommen. Ging gut bis hierher und Schnitzelbrötchen und Cola haben die Stimmung weiter gesteigert. Da konnte mir auch das neblige Wetter nichts mehr anhaben. Guten Mutes ging es nun Richtung Fimberpass. Ich bin gut vorwärts gekommen. Das einzige Problem war der stetig zunehmende Regen und die fallenden Temperaturen. Gore-Tex-Bekleidung ist genial, aber bei solchen Bedingungen lässt auch sie einem nur die Wahl zwischen nass von oben und unten oder nass von innen. Der Kälte wegen habe ich mich für nass von innen entschieden. Anfangs habe ich mich noch bei jedem schwächer werdenden Regen entschieden, die Klamotten wieder auszuziehen. Da es aber gleich danach wieder stärker regnete, habe ich das aufgeben. Nass vor Schweiß bin ich um 12:30 Uhr an der Heidelberger Hütte angekommen und hab mir erstmal ein mächtiges Mittagessen gegönnt. Weil ich gleichzeitig auch sehr durchgefroren war, habe ich mich entschieden, die Pause etwas zu verlängern, sodass ich erst um 13:45 Uhr Richtung Fimberpass weiter bin. Schon am morgen hatte ich mir vorgenommen, wo es Sinn macht, zu schieben oder zu tragen und mir nichts beweisen zu müssen. Ich hatte festgestellt, dass man schiebend in solchen Passagen oft genau so schnell ist wie fahrend, nur weniger Kraft verbraucht. So habe ich es auch ab der Heidelberger gehandhabt. Leider war ich immer noch nicht ganz auf Normaltemparatur, aber da musste ich jetzt durch. Im strömenden Regen bin ich um 15:00 Uhr und 8 Grad Temperatur auf dem Pass angekommen. Jetzt musste ich nur noch nach Sur-En runter und die Uina-Schlucht rauf. Um 20:00 Uhr wollte ich auf der Sesvenna ankommen. Das könnte eine Punktlandung werden. Allegra. Auf gehts! Die Abfahrt vom Fimber ist der Hammer. Technisch anspruchsvoll, aber fast alles fahrbar (wahrscheinlich auch alles, aber beim Alp-X fährt man doch meist defensiver...). Weiter unten haben Kuhfüße, -kacke und Regen den Wiesenpfad mittlerweile in eine braune, stinkende Rutschbahn verwandelt. So nicht wirklich fahrbar. Aber nach (gefühlt) 2km hat man das auch hinter sich gebracht. Auf halber Strecke nach unten noch schnell die hinteren Bremsklötze getauscht und um 16:30 Uhr bin ich in Sur-En angekommen. Jetzt stand nur noch die Uina-Schlucht vor mir. Das würde ich schaffen. Zwei Energieriegel und eine kurze Pause später bin ich um Punkt 16:45 Uhr zum letzten Abschnitt für den heutigen Tag aufgebrochen. Die Uina-Schlucht ist der Hammer. Das Wetter lockerte wie versprochen auf und so hatte ich immer wieder tolle Aussicht auf dieses wunderbare Stück Schöpfung, was dazu führte, dass ich wahrscheinlich mehr Fotos gemacht habe, als nötig gewesen wären. Aber was sollte es, 20:10 Uhr habe ich die Eingangtür zur Sesvennahütte betreten. Voller Euphorie von der geschafften Etappe und den krassen Eindrücken, habe ich mich bei der Hüttenwirtin vorgestellt und wurde erstmal angeblafft. "Wie stellst du dir das vor? Hast du mal auf die Uhr geschaut? Essen ist um 18:30 Uhr." "Ja, aber ich habe doch schon bei der Anmeldung Bescheid gegeben, dass ich wahrscheinlich erst gegen 20:00 Uhr da sein werde." "Das ist uns aber egal, Essen gibt es um 18:30 Uhr für alle." "Das passt schon, ich rechne auch nicht mit einem großen Menü. ich freue mich einfach über eine Stulle und ein Stück Wurst. Mehr brauche ich nicht" "Na wenn es so ist, können wir das schon machen. Vielleicht haben wir sogar noch Nachtisch übrig." "Bitte keinen Stress, ich freue mich über alles, was möglich ist." "Na, jetzt setzt dich erstmal und trinkst was. Wir schauen, was mir machen können." Am Ende war die Wirtin wieder ganz freundlich und ich habe, wie sollte es anders sein, natürlich das gleiche, sehr reichhaltige 3-Gänge-Menü bekommen, was die anderen Gäste um 18:30 Uhr bekommen habe. Bin ich froh, dass ich nicht angefangen habe mit der Wirtin zu streiten. Vom Wirt gab es dann auch noch einen Schnaps und nach einer warmen Dusche (ich war echt sehr durchgefroren) habe ich mich schlafen gelegt.

Etappe 3:
Frühstück auf der Sesvennahütte war eine halbe Stunde später als am Vortag, sodass ich mir eine halbe Stunde Schlaf mehr gegönnt habe. Der Ausblick aus dem Fester ließ Großes verheißen. Es war Kaiserwetter und ich fühlte mich erstaunlich gut. Nach einem sehr guten Frühstück habe ich mich um 7:45 Uhr aufs Rad geschwungen. Komische Geräusche von vorne. Bremsbeläge vorne verschlissen. Wie gut, dass ich beim Heckmaier 2 Paar gekauft habe. Leider habe ich beim Wechseln mein Multitool an der Sesvenna liegen lassen, aber immerhin hatte ich jetzt 2 Paar neue Beläge drin und konnte mich um 8:00 Uhr Richtung Glurns aufmachen. Die Abfahrt über Schotter und Asphalt war jetzt nicht unbedingt der Brüller, aber der Espresso, den ich mir in Glurns gönnen wollte und das tolle Panorama, ließen trotzdem Freude aufkommen. Ab Glurns habe ich mich dann für eine kleine Streckenänderung entschieden. Bis Gomagoi wollte ich statt des Weges über die Schartalpe die Straße nehmen, also Glurns, Prad, Gomagoi. Leider wird im GPX-Track vom Zahn nicht deutlich, welche Variante man bevorzugen sollte, da beide enthalten sind. Evtl. ist es aber auch so, dass die Tour früher in 6 Tagen gefahren worden ist, statt 4 und der Abschnitt, auf dem ich mich befand, ursprünglich nur bis zur Schaibachhütte ging. Da waren die 500 zusätzlichen Hm's verschmerzbar. Durch die Zusammenlegung zweier Etappen hat Zahn wahrscheinlich die Schartalpe rausgenommen, so zumindest meine Vermutung. Wie auch immer: Die Strecke kannte ich schon. Ich wusste, dass die Steigung nicht allzu steil sein würde und so erhoffte ich, ein paar Körner zu sparen. Bis Sulden ging es dann gemütlich über die Straße. Ich hatte von der Erfahrung am ersten Tag gelernt und ließ mich nicht mehr locken. Ich hatte das Madritschjoch und die Fürkelescharte vor mir. Zahn gibt 12h Fahrtzeit an. Mit Pausen würde das definitiv knapp, und es ist so schon nicht klar, ob ich das überhaupt packen würde oder zwischendurch irgendwo einkehren muss, da kann ich mir ein leichtfertiges Überpacen am Anfang nicht erlauben. Ich bin also wirklich langsam die Straße hoch. Ich habe mich artig von allem auf zwei Rädern überholen lassen. Manchmal ist es mir unfassbar schwer gefallen, v.a. wenn dann irgendwelche optischen Antiathleten mit ihren Klapprädern mit einem freundlichen Guten Morgen an einem vorbeiziehen. Harte Persönlichkeitsschule. Aber ich habe es durchgehalten und so konnte ich mir in Sulden noch halbwegs beieinander erstmal zufrieden ein Pizzabaguette gönnen. Viel Zeit hatte ich durch das langsamere Angehen eh nicht verloren. Dafür viel Power für hinten raus gespart.
Von Sulden ging es dann zur Schaubachhütte. Ab der Seilbahnstation fräst sich eine breite, unglaublich steile Schotterpiste den Berg hinauf bis zur Hütte. Um die 20% hatte sie fast immer. In der Spitze waren es 25%. Gefahren bin ich hier um die 5km/h. Geschoben habe ich mit 4 km/h. Um Kräfte zu sparen, habe ich den meisten Teil dann geschoben. Oben auf der Schaubachhütte tobte der Bär und es war fast unmöglich eine Apfelschorle zu bekommen. Die Bedienung war alleine für alle Gäste zuständig. Ich habe mir dann eine an der Theke geholt und bin dann zügig weiter. Ich wollte keine weitere Zeit verlieren. Ab der Schaubachhütte geht es schiebender- und tragenderweise weiter Richtung Madritschjoch. Ein Münstertaler, der aussah, wie eine zu groß geratene Variante von Nino Schurter, wollte diesen Abschnitt krampfhaft fahren. Am Ende haben wir uns beim Tragen Gesellschaft geleistet. War wirklich nett, mal zur Abwechslung ein paar Meter gemeinsam zu bewältigen.
Oben angekommen gab es dann ein fantastisches Panorama mit Ausblick auf Hochkönig, Zebru und Ortler. Ein erhabener Moment. Nach den obligatorischen Gipfelfotos musste ich jetzt aber schnell weiter. Ich war in der Zeit, hatte aber keinen Spielraum. Also los. Abfahrt zur Zufallhütte war, bis auf wenige Stellen ein Traum. Der obere Teil des Martelltals auch. Leider ist ist der Teil zwischen Staumauer hinter der Zufallhütte und Martellhütte fast komplett unfassbar und auch ätzend zu tragen. Da bei mir der Flaschenhalter unter dem Unterrohr montiert ist, tut das irgendwann auch richtig weh. Das war also schon eine Plackerei, aber die Aussicht auf diesem Abschnitt entschädigt für vieles. Um 17:15 Uhr habe ich die Martellhütte erreicht. Nachdem der Hüttenwirt mir versichert hat, dass ich die Fürkelescharte bis 20:00 Uhr schaffen kann ("Aber du musst tragen, fahren kannst du da nicht!" "Ja danke für die Info...:" , bin ich um 17:30 Uhr los zur Schlüsselstelle der Tour. Bis zum Gletscher ist es ein einfaches Schieben und Tragen. Einige schlagen vor, den Ferner großteils auf der Moräne zu umgehen. Da der Permafrost um die Uhrzeit und der Temperatur weich und rutschig war, schien mir das keine gute Idee zu sein. Ich bin dann den Standardweg über den Gletscher. Es war, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, weich und rutschig. Grödel wären bei den Bedingungen absolut von Vorteil gewesen, aber es ging auch so. Den letzten Aufschwung muss man sich dann nochmal placken. Aber man hat sein Bike schon so viele Stellen hochgewuchtet, dass das gar nicht mehr ins Gewicht gefallen ist. Um 19:15 Uhr stand ich oben und konnte kaum fassen, dass ich es tatsächlich geschafft hatte. Hinter mir lag der Fürkeleferner, auf dem man deutlich meine Spur erkennen konnte und vor mir das Pejotal. Ab jetzt würde nur noch italienisch gesprochen werden. Nach ein paar Fotos ging es dann in die Abfahrt, die erst unfahrbar und dann technisch, verblockt wird. Im Grunde nach meinem Geschmack. Aber ich merke schon auf der Abfahrt, dass mir der Rhythmus und die Sicherheit fehlt. Ich setze Bremspunkte zu früh oder zu spät und werde von Kurve zu Kurve unsicherer. Da es immer dunkler wird, muss ich mich beeilen. Sicherheit geht aber vor und so nehme ich Tempo raus und nehme die Abfahrt langsamer, als ich sie normal nehmen würde. Eine Stunde später bin ich ohne Sturz im Pejotal angekommen. Das ging nochmal gut. Jetzt hatte ich noch eine gute Stunde Straße vor mir bis Dimaro. Dass ich auf Licht verzichtet hatte, war ein grober Fehler und die letzte halbe Stunde bin ich im Verkehr ohne Licht gefahren. Das war stressig, aber auf dem Standstreifen fühlte ich mich halbwegs ok. Als ich dann 5km vor Dimaro durch einen Ort gefahren bin, in dem gerade ein Fest stattfand, fühlte ich mich endlich sicher. Ich würde es packen. Das Hotel war in greifbarer Nähe, die letzte Etappe nur noch Formsache. Yeah. Die Anspannung wich komplett aus mir. Da passierte es plötzlich. Mitten auf hell erleuchteter Straße. Ich richtete mich auf, um den Rücken durchzustrecken, da bin ich aus unerklärlicher Grund vom Pedal abgerutscht. Ich hatte etwa 25km/h drauf und der Fuß rutschte auf den Boden, wodurch die Spitze nach hinten gezogen wurde, der Fuß überstreckte und ich mir die Pedale hinten in die Wade gehauen habe. Immerhin bin ich nicht gestürzt. Slapstick pur. Und die hunderte Menschen, die beim Dorffest unterwegs waren, bekamen kostenlos was zu sehen. Da kein Blut zu sehen war, hatte ich nochmal Glück gehabt. Dachte ich. Je weiter ich fuhr, umso stärker wurden jedoch die Schmerzen. Als ich um 21.30 Uhr im Hotel angekommen bin, konnte ich kaum noch die Treppe zum Zimmer hoch laufen. So ein Ka..

Etappe 4:
Die Hoffnung, dass der Schmerz weniger werden würde, bestätigte sich nicht. Die Wade war dick und blau. Der Orthopäde, der gleich neben dem Hotel seine Praxis hatte, meinte Muskelfaserriss mit Einblutung usw. - 2 Wochen Bikepause. So sollte also meine Diretissima ein jähes Ende finden. Nicht im Almajurtal, nicht in der Uina-Schlucht, nicht am Madritschjoch und auch nicht am Fürkele, sondern auf glatter Straße ohne Not kurz vor Dimaro. Da meine Frau mich erst einen Tag später aufgabeln konnte, da noch war Dringendes zu Hause dazwischengekommen war, hatte ich einen Tag Pause im Hotel. Die Hotelinhaber waren wirklich sehr nett und umsorgten mich, aber es war schon irgendwie alles sehr deprimierend. Am nächsten Tag habe ich mich dann entschieden, meiner Frau bis Trient mit der Bahn entgegenzufahren. Als ich auf dem Rad vom Hotel bis zum Bahnhof gerollt bin, stellte ich fest, dass es gar nicht weh tat, locker zu rollen und so habe ich mich entschieden, an der Noce und dann an der Etsch bis Trient zu rollen. Ich hatte ja immer die Möglichkeit, in den Zug umzusteigen. Ging wirklich gut und so bin ich locker und ohne größere Schmerzen in Trient angekommen. Laufen ging leider immer noch nicht wirklich und auch Druck konnte ich kaum aufs Pedal geben, aber so hatte mein Alpencross doch noch irgendwie ein Ende bekommen.

Auch jetzt, 2 Wochen später bin ich immer noch ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass ich die letzte Etappe nicht mehr antreten konnte. Trotzdem bin ich ich irgendwie auch dankbar, dass ich es noch bis Trient geschafft habe. Insgesamt überwiegen ohnehin die Abenteuererlebnisse und das Wissen, es in der Zeit über die Fürkelescharte geschafft zu haben. Ich würde es wahrscheinlich nicht noch einmal machen und kann es auch nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Wer aber ein bisschen verrückt ist und das Abenteuer mit einer sportlichen Herausforderung sucht, der kann das schon machen. Mehr intensive Erlebnisse in kürzerer Zeit sind in Europa auf dem Bike wahrscheinlich nicht möglich.


----------



## p100473 (15. August 2021)

Hallo @cosmos 
Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Diritissima"!  Wie du das bewältigt hast, in der kurzen Zeit und vor allem alleine, alle Achtung! Hätte ich mir so nicht zugetraut und würde ich auch ehrlichgesagt nicht alleine fahren. 
Ich kenne zwar große Teile der Strecke von anderen Touren. Aber der "Fürkeleferner" war mir bislang noch nicht gegönnt. und da ich inzwischen eigentlich auch keine Touren mehr in den Ostalpen fahre, werde ich die Strecke auch nicht machen. Aber da ich Achim von früher und von diversen Touren kenne, weiß ich auch, welche Tourenphilosophien hinter so mancher Idee stecken. 

Auch das radeln mit der Uhr im Nacken ist mir ein Greuel. Wir haben auch schon Tourentage mit mehr als 3.000 hm bewältigt und lange Schiebe/Tragestrecken mehr als 3 h (Col de Caro/Passo del campo etc.) . Aber mit der Uhr im Nacken das ist nicht mein Ding. An deinem blöden Unfall sieht man ja, wie leicht so was passiert, wenn man 8 h oder mehr unterwegs ist und dann passiert einem was, einfach weil Kraft und Aufmerksamkeit nachlassen. Vor allem um 17.30 Uhr würde ich nie mehr über einen mir unbekannten Pass mit Gletscher über 3.000 m NN. aufbrechen. Das ist schon etwas Vabanque! 

Ich frage mich, warum du nicht einfach 1-2 Tage mehr Zeit eingeplant hast....Ich denke da kann man auch von der Landschaft viel mehr wahrnehmen. So bekannte Hütten wie Sesvenna, da würde ich gar nicht mehr übernachten. das empfinde ich in den Westalpen weitaus gastfreundlicher und angenehmer.

Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen, wie und wo er glücklich ist.

Guten Erfolg bei deinen weiteren Unternehmungen!


----------



## cosmos (16. August 2021)

p100473 schrieb:


> Hallo @cosmos
> Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur "Diritissima"!  Wie du das bewältigt hast, in der kurzen Zeit und vor allem alleine, alle Achtung! Hätte ich mir so nicht zugetraut und würde ich auch ehrlichgesagt nicht alleine fahren.
> Ich kenne zwar große Teile der Strecke von anderen Touren. Aber der "Fürkeleferner" war mir bislang noch nicht gegönnt. und da ich inzwischen eigentlich auch keine Touren mehr in den Ostalpen fahre, werde ich die Strecke auch nicht machen. Aber da ich Achim von früher und von diversen Touren kenne, weiß ich auch, welche Tourenphilosophien hinter so mancher Idee stecken.
> 
> ...


@p100473 Erstmal danke für dein Feedback. Ich kann deine Gedanken sehr gut nachvollziehen und ich habe ja auch schon angedeutet, dass ich die Tour so nicht noch einmal machen würde. Trotzdem hatte sie für mich auch unter den Bedingungen ihren Reiz und ich bin, trotz Unfall, froh, dass ich mich auf das Abenteuer eingelassen habe. Gerade die Mischung aus technischem und körperlichem Anspruch war für mich reizvoll. Ich bin nicht ganz unerfahren in den Bergen und habe früher in meiner Studentenzeit öfter die ein oder andere Guerillaaktion durchgezogen ("Das Wetter ist zwei Tage fantastisch in den Bergen, lass uns doch mal sehen, ob wir noch einen Nachtzug Richtung Garmisch bekommen..."). Trotzdem habe ich gemerkt, dass mir jetzt, wo ich Ü40 bin, der Genussaspekt mehr und mehr bedeutet. Das fehlt halt bei so einer Geschichte vollkommen. Auch eine Erkenntnis. Über Konzentration bei 12 Fahrstunden brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. Das ist ein Problem. Punkt.

Zum Thema Alleinefahren: Ja, auch das ist in den Bergen so eine Sache. Ich weiß grundsätzlich schon, was ich tue und fahre tendenziell defensiver als unter Normalbedingungen. Meine Route war zu Hause bekannt, Hotel und Hüttenwirte informiert und mit meiner Frau abgesprochen, dass ich mich zwischendurch und dann spätestens um 21:00 Uhr bei ihr melde. Ich denke, das geht schon. Es ist einfach so, dass ich beruflich so unglaublich viel mit Menschen zu tun habe und auch eine nicht allzu kleine Familie habe, dass mir das Alleinsein für ein  paar Tage richtig gut tut. Es kam für mich nicht in Frage, mir jemanden für die Mitfahrt zu suchen.

Den Fürkeleferner spät am Abend zu machen, kann man natürlich in Frage stellen. Durch die intensive Beschäftigung mit dieser Schlüsselstelle im Vorfeld, dem späten Sonnenuntergang Ende Juli und dem perfekten Wetter, gab es aber keinerlei Überraschungen. Ich wusste, was mich dort erwarten würde und wo ich hin muss. Das einzige Fragezeichen hatte ich beim Thema Zeit, aber da der Hüttenwirt in der Martellhütte mir dazu eine positive Rückmeldung gegeben hat, war das kein Thema. Muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, was er sich zutraut. Im Zweifelsfall übernachtet man halt nochmal. Unsicher habe ich mich aber dort an keiner Stelle gefühlt. Grödel hätten es sicher einfacher gemacht. Ging aber auch so. Wirklich krass fand ich eher das Almajurtal, ganz einfach, weil ich dort mit der Schwierigkeit überhaupt nicht gerechnet habe und die vielleicht aufgrund der Wetterlage in diesem Sommer auch besonders krass war.

Was ich definitiv nur jedem raten kann, der die Diretissima in 4 Tagen fahren möchte: Fahrt früher los! Am Besten schon um 5:00 Uhr  oder 6:00 Uhr. Man hat dann hinten raus mehr Luft, kann zwischendurch auch mal eine ordentliche Pause einlegen und kommt zeitiger auf der Hütte an. Frühstück hat man dann halt nicht auf der Hütte, aber das ist so schlimm jetzt auch nicht. Zwei Energieriegel reichen fürs Erste und im nächsten Ort holt man das Frühstück nach. Ich denke, wenn man das bedenkt, wird der Zeitdruck deutlich weniger. Mein Festhalten am Frühstück auf der Hütte war nicht hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (16. August 2021)

cosmos schrieb:


> ich Ü40 bin, der Genussaspekt mehr und mehr bedeutet.


Ü 40 ist ja noch jung - da gibt es noch viele Tourenplanungen!


cosmos schrieb:


> Was ich definitiv nur jedem raten kann, der die Diretissima in 4 Tagen fahren möchte: Fahrt früher los! Am Besten schon um 5:00 Uhr oder 6:00 Uhr.


Oder eben die Strecke 1-2 tage verlängern - außer halt, wenn du dir die Kante geben willst. Aber wie gesagt ich will ja auch etwas von der Strecke haben, Bilder machen, Berggipfel einordnen etc. pp. Wobei unsere Touren mind. mal 2 Wochen dauern. Das ist eine ganz andere Sache. "Kante geben" rächt sich später!
Aber muss jeder wissen, was ihm Spaß macht.

Jedenfalls echt Respekt vor deiner Leistung! Mal sehen was uns die nächsten 2 Wochen auf 16 TT um die "Barres Ecrins" erwartet. Fast jeder Tag ein 3.000 er  und möglichst alle unbekannten Gipfel mitnehmen. Wird spannend. Ich berichte.....


----------



## Fubbes (16. August 2021)

Wahnsinnsprogramm!
Leider fällt bei so einer Leistung außer dem Sportlichen alles, was eine Tour in den Bergen eigentlich zu einem tollen Gesamterlebnis macht, hinten runter. Landschaft erleben, abends etwas abhängen, morgens (hoffentlich) gutes Frühstück, ...
Du hast dein eigenes Ziel verfolgt, passt also. Und wenn ich bedenke, dass bei mir sogar schon Etappen mit 6h Fahrzeit Druck erzeugen, hohen Respekt vor der Leistung. 
Und natürlich gute Besserung.


----------



## cosmos (17. August 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Und natürlich gute Besserung.


Vielen Dank. Bin zum Glück wieder voll einsatzfähig. Hab hier zu Hause mit meinen Jungs auch schon wieder die erste Tour gemacht. Ging komplett schmerzfrei.


----------

